# Obey the master!!!!!!!!!!!



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Click Me!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

How do you clean those >


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

something that planted all you really need to do is water change right?

the plants would take care of breakin down the poo poo and keep algae away


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

yeap plants would do a very good job on the filtration and only water changes would be necescery


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

that was a serious plantation.... nice plants..


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> How do you clean those >
> [snapback]918511[/snapback]​


you dont the plants wil break down all of the organic material, and help tremendously with filtration, all you have to do is change water.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

those tanks are incredible!


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

wow those are some killer tanks... of course mine look like that as well... hahahaha not :rasp:


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

Its official, im hooked.....









Im setting up my planted tommarow.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Is it me or did none of those tanks have Filters on them???


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

You could see some tubing hanging from the side, I assume that was the filter system.


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

Pretty cool tanks there. My 10 gallon guppy tank is starting to look really nice too


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Is it me or did none of those tanks have Filters on them???
> [snapback]919203[/snapback]​


The tubing is glass, so it's easy to miss.

Perosnally, I'm not that fond of the nature aquarium look, I find alot of the designs boring


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

wow they look fantastic







, i like the tank with all the tetras in


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> those tanks are incredible!
> [snapback]918974[/snapback]​


Exactly


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

[/quote]

The tubing is glass, so it's easy to miss.

Perosnally, I'm not that fond of the nature aquarium look, I find alot of the designs boring
[snapback]919738[/snapback]​[/quote]

i think those are a little above and beyond nature. when is the last time you saw a frigging putting grene at the bottom of a lake


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

The tubing is glass, so it's easy to miss.

Perosnally, I'm not that fond of the nature aquarium look, I find alot of the designs boring
[snapback]919738[/snapback]​[/quote]

i think those are a little above and beyond nature. when is the last time you saw a frigging putting grene at the bottom of a lake :laugh:
[snapback]920208[/snapback]​[/quote]

No I'm not saying "natural" I'm saying "nature". It's the style of aquascape Amano does, where it isn't meant to look natural, but is inspired by things in nature that might not necessarily even be an underwater scene.










Like this, it's a grassy hill.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Tanks look great, but I would like to see more of the substrate and less green.

I really like the big tank - small fish setup.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

piranhaqueen said:


> Pretty cool tanks there. My 10 gallon guppy tank is starting to look really nice too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is your 10 gallon planted like these?? Post some pics!


----------

